
Grand Theft Pistachio – $10mm nut heist, the world of large-scale food theft - ALee
http://qz.com/663152/a-10-million-nut-heist-is-a-window-into-the-shady-lucrative-world-of-large-scale-food-theft/
======
SixSigma
Ouch, that's really going to give you a bad day.

I wonder who ends up paying? The seller's insurance isn't going to rush to
send a cheque when they get told "yeah, we just loaded them on and he drove
away".

The buyer will not be pleased because now they have Business Continuity
problems, their insurer won't be too pleased with "the supplier got ripped
off" \- they will be on to the supplier too.

